# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  کسی هست هندسه 1 (هندسه دوم) رو خوب بلد باشه؟!

## idealist

*سلام بچه ها کسی هست؟
کارم ضروریه
**منظورم زدن تستای کنکور نیست ، در حد سوالات تشریحی مدرسه*

----------


## drmoslem

مشکلت رو بگو

----------


## sahar95

من دوم دبیرستان که هندسم خوب بود همش 20 میشدم وجالیه معلمون سوالایی خارج کتاب هم می اورد وفک میکردم و حل میکردم  ...

بچه ها بهم میگفتن دخترکی در هندسه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 


برا کنکور امسالم خوندم ولی سوالا سخت بود  زیاد روش فک نکردم.....

----------


## Amirhesam7

> من دوم دبیرستان که هندسم خوب بود همش 20 میشدم وجالیه معلمون سوالایی خارج کتاب هم می اورد وفک میکردم و حل میکردم  ...
> 
> بچه ها بهم میگفتن دخترکی در هندسه
> 
> 
> برا کنکور امسالم خوندم ولی سوالا سخت بود  زیاد روش فک نکردم.....


هندسه نیاز به تمرین فراوان داره ا
ما 20 هزار تا هم حل کنی نمیشه بگی بلدم همه رو ! 
اما به نظرم میشه رو فصل یک اون سرمایه گذاری کرد و زد تست اش رو

----------


## sahar95

> هندسه نیاز به تمرین فراوان داره ا
> ما 20 هزار تا هم حل کنی نمیشه بگی بلدم همه رو ! 
> اما به نظرم میشه رو فصل یک اون سرمایه گذاری کرد و زد تست اش رو


دقیقا

البته امتحان تشریحی فرق داره با کنکورووور.......

----------


## Amirhesam7

> دقیقا
> 
> البته امتحان تشریحی فرق داره با کنکورووور.......


صد در صد فاکتور زمان که بیاد وسط سخت تر میشه  ؛ اما به نظرم با تمرین مستمر و سوالای زیاد حل کردن میشه تستاشو زد .

----------


## Phenotype_2

> صد در صد فاکتور زمان که بیاد وسط سخت تر میشه  ؛ اما به نظرم با تمرین مستمر و سوالای زیاد حل کردن میشه تستاشو زد .


قطعا همینطوره. نمیشه که تستهاشو هقشکی نتونه بزنه. هرکسی تمرین کنه میتونه.
ولی من با کلی تجربه بهت میگم... روی هتدسه وقت و انرژی نزار مگه اینکه به خودت کاملا اطمینان داشته باشی.
ممکنه کلی وقت بزاری رو هندسه ولی نیم ساعت هم بت وقت بدن نتونی تست هندسه رو حل کنی.

من از بچگی هندسه رو دوست داشت ولی خیلی خوندمش. و میدونم که مسلط شدن رو هندسه کلی زمان میبره. درسی نیست که بخای سال اخر بخونیش و بتونی روش مسلط بشی. بازم میگم اگه به خودت اطمینان نداری وقت و انرزیتو با خوندن هندسه هدر نده.

----------


## idealist

*دوستان اگه کسی هست که هندسه یک رو بلده ممنون میشم بگه...
منظورم زدن تستای کنکور نیست ، در حد سوالات تشریحی مدرسه*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> *دوستان اگه کسی هست که هندسه یک رو بلده ممنون میشم بگه...
> منظورم زدن تستای کنکور نیست ، در حد سوالات تشریحی مدرسه*


سلام دوست عزیز 
مشکلت رو بگو اگه تونستیم حل میکنیم اگرم نه که دوستان دیگه حل میکنن

----------


## مينا

خوب بفرما مشكلت كجاست؟؟

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> *دوستان اگه کسی هست که هندسه یک رو بلده ممنون میشم بگه...
> منظورم زدن تستای کنکور نیست ، در حد سوالات تشریحی مدرسه*


اگه منتظری یکی بگه من بلدم تا مشکلت رو بگی باشه من فداکاری می کنم و میگم :

من هندسه رو فول فولم ... :30: 

حالا مشکلت رو میگی ؟  :2:

----------


## vahidz771

هندسه یک سخت ترین سوالای کنکورو داره انصافا . از فصل یک و سه میشه یکی دوتا سوال رو زد ولی از بقیه فکر نکنم ( بخصوص مساحت که خیلی سخته :Yahoo (2): )
بیشتر روی هندسه دو وقت بزارید به نفع هست و میشه یه درصدی ازش گرفت .

----------


## ZAPATA

> هندسه یک سخت ترین سوالای کنکورو داره انصافا . از فصل یک و سه میشه یکی دوتا سوال رو زد ولی از بقیه فکر نکنم ( بخصوص مساحت که خیلی سخته)
> بیشتر روی هندسه دو وقت بزارید به نفع هست و میشه یه درصدی ازش گرفت .


اساسن ..... هندسه ... یه لم ! .... داره ! ...... لمش دستت بیاد بقیشو خودت تا تهشو میری ! :Yahoo (99): 

..................................
اونایی که تو کار هندسه .... چه اقلیدسی ... چه فضایی ..... چه تحلیلی .... هستن ! 
خوب این لمو بلدن ! ..... به گفتن هم نیست ! :Yahoo (4): 

........................
لِم : فوت و فن، قِلِق، شِگِرد  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> اساسن ..... هندسه ... یه لم ! .... داره ! ...... لمش دستت بیاد بقیشو خودت تا تهشو میری !
> 
> ..................................
> اونایی که تو کار هندسه .... چه اقلیدسی ... چه فضایی ..... چه تحلیلی .... هستن ! 
> خوب این لمو بلدن ! ..... به گفتن هم نیست !
> 
> ........................
> لِم : فوت و فن، قِلِق، شِگِرد


سلام شما هندسه رو میخونین؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام شما هندسه رو میخونین؟


من همه چیو میخونم (یعنی خوندم دیگه تهشه !) :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> من همه چیو میخونم (یعنی خوندم دیگه تهشه !)


احسنت موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## enok

> من همه چیو میخونم (یعنی خوندم دیگه تهشه !)


ببخشید شما ازمونم شرکت میکنید؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> ببخشید شما ازمونم شرکت میکنید؟


جامع های سنجشو میرم !  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> جامع های سنجشو میرم !


سطح سوالاش خوبه ؟ اخه خواهرم چند سال پیش میرفت میگفت سوالاش غلط داره :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> جامع های سنجشو میرم !


 شما که ناراحت نمیشید من سوال میپرسم؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vahidz771

> اساسن ..... هندسه ... یه لم ! .... داره ! ...... لمش دستت بیاد بقیشو خودت تا تهشو میری !
> 
> ..................................
> اونایی که تو کار هندسه .... چه اقلیدسی ... چه فضایی ..... چه تحلیلی .... هستن ! 
> خوب این لمو بلدن ! ..... به گفتن هم نیست !
> 
> ........................
> لِم : فوت و فن، قِلِق، شِگِرد


این بقول شما "لم" تو این مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور بدست نمیاد و برای کسی هست که از همون سال دوم یا سوم هندسه رو کار کرده باشه ، هندسه تحلیلی رو میشه رو 6 تا از  تاش حساب باز کرد چون راحت میشه زد ، ولی قرار باشه برای چندتا سوال هندسه 1 کلی وقت گذاشت همونو میشه روی درس های دیگه مثل دیفرانسیل گذاشت مثلا انتگرال که اگه وقت بزاری راحت میشه زد ، یا روی فیزیک که سوالات به نسبت ساده تری داره  :Yahoo (1): 
بنظرم این سوالای سخت برای تعیین رتبه های تک رقمی یا نهایت دو رقمی هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZAPATA

> این بقول شما "لم" تو این مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور بدست نمیاد و برای کسی هست که از همون سال دوم یا سوم هندسه رو کار کرده باشه ، هندسه تحلیلی رو میشه رو 6 تا از  تاش حساب باز کرد چون راحت میشه زد ، ولی قرار باشه برای چندتا سوال هندسه 1 کلی وقت گذاشت همونو میشه روی درس های دیگه مثل دیفرانسیل گذاشت مثلا انتگرال که اگه وقت بزاری راحت میشه زد ، یا روی فیزیک که سوالات به نسبت ساده تری داره 
> بنظرم این سوالای سخت برای تعیین رتبه های تک رقمی یا نهایت دو رقمی هست


تا حد زیادی ... با حرفت موافقم !

ولی ..... !

از نظر زمانی ... شدنیه ! .... اونچه که باعث میشه کمی کار سخت بشه ! .... عدم کنترل کافی ذهن ! هستش ! ... یا به زبون خودمونی ! ... همون استرس ! ....... که شما میفرمایین شدنی نیست !
 :Yahoo (100): 

ساده اینکه : هرکی بتونه استرس و آرامش خودتو حفظ نماید .... میتونه بر هندسه فائق آید !
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> تا حد زیادی ... با حرفت موافقم !
> 
> ولی ..... !
> 
> از نظر زمانی ... شدنیه ! .... اونچه که باعث میشه کمی کار سخت بشه ! .... عدم کنترل کافی ذهن ! هستش ! ... یا به زبون خودمونی ! ... همون استرس ! ....... که شما میفرمایین شدنی نیست !
> 
> 
> ساده اینکه : هرکی بتونه استرس و آرامش خودتو حفظ نماید .... میتونه بر هندسه فائق آید !


شدنی که هست اگه از همین امروز کسی شروع کنه هندسه رو ولی اگه بخوان بعد عید شروع کنن بهتره رو درسای دیگه تمرکز کنن چون از اونای دیگه نتیجه بهتری میگیرن ، هیچی نشد نداره :Yahoo (79): خودم دو هفتست شروع کردم سال دوم و سوم هم هیچی نخوندم نقطه صفرِ هندسی ام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> شما که ناراحت نمیشید من سوال میپرسم؟



...........................................
ناراحتی نداره ! 
............................................
بپرس .. ایراد نداره ! (بتونم جواب میدم !)
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## enok

> ...........................................
> ناراحتی نداره ! 
> ............................................
> بپرس .. ایراد نداره ! (بتونم جواب میدم !)


دوست دارید چه رشته ای وکجا قبول شید؟ :22:

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوست دارید چه رشته ای وکجا قبول شید؟


امضام ! .. عکس دانشکده کناریشه ! ..... !
..................................................
پزشکی مشهد ! :Yahoo (118): 
..........................................
این ساختمان دارو جدید درست شده ! دیدم خوشگل تره ! گفتم این باشه تو امضام !
 :Yahoo (4): 
........................................
پزشکی و دندون و دارو کنار همن !
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## enok

> امضام ! .. عکس دانشکده کناریشه ! ..... !
> ..................................................
> پزشکی مشهد !
> ..........................................
> این ساختمان دارو جدید درست شده ! دیدم خوشگل تره ! گفتم این باشه تو امضام !
> 
> ........................................
> پزشکی و دندون و دارو کنار همن !


   انشاالله که بهش میرسید :22:

----------

